

Show HN: I made an iPhone app that helps you manage your S3 files - edgarjs
http://cloudcatapp.com/

======
nrj
Looks great. Nice design, though I'm not sure that I would ever need to manage
my S3 on my phone.

 _Shameless Plug_

Coincidentally I just launched a similar app for OSX -
[http://bucketsapp.net](http://bucketsapp.net)

------
pablasso
Can't believe I didn't find any alternative before. This will be great for
uploading assets when I just feel like blogging on iOS. Good job!

------
toomuchtodo
Does it support signing an object in your S3 bucket and sharing the signed
link to someone?

~~~
edgarjs
You can copy the url of the object and anyone can see it if it's public (you
can make it public from the app). I'll add signed urls soon.

------
MaxGabriel
Your site has really weird scrolling on an iPhone 5S. Any idea what's going
on?

~~~
edgarjs
it was the size of the iPhone image. Reload :)

------
dannowatts
will give it a shot today!

also-- the main "cloudcat" text in your <h1> is being cut off on the end. take
the font weight of 500 and turning it off or just making it bold will stop it
from being cut off.

~~~
edgarjs
Thanks!

~~~
dannowatts
you're welcome!

------
msh
Can it bulk uploader pictures?

~~~
edgarjs
not yet, but that's a nice suggestion. thanks.

